# Any facebook people here???



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 11, 2011)

Trying to put some faces with names!!!  Anyone on facebook??


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 11, 2011)

I'm on there,Gordon Myers...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 11, 2011)

what town are you from?  i need to minimize my search!! or you can go to my page and add me??

 http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/home.php?sk=group_122828687797536&ap=1


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2011)

facebook is great...


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 11, 2011)

sure is.....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> Trying to put some faces with names!!!  Anyone on facebook??


 
  Yeah I play Mafia Wars got 6000 mob friends []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2011)

You're gonna kill em all, eventually, aincha Ricky?? [8D]


----------



## peejrey (May 11, 2011)

I am!........but I don't know if you want to match anything to me...[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> You're gonna kill em all, eventually, aincha Ricky?? [8D]


 

 NA  I slacked off,the mob life don't excite me as much any more.So some get to live.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2011)

You're getting mellow before your time, Rick! []


----------



## Dansalata (May 15, 2011)

DANNYSALATA ON FB...


----------



## glass man (May 15, 2011)

Yep I'M on facebook....JAMIE


----------



## nydigger (May 16, 2011)

I am on facebook...use my email to find me its easier...sp33dracer627@yahoo.com... tell me your on the forum and your forum nickname when you send the request and I will add you


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 17, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/home.php?sk=group_122828687797536&ap=1

 Hit me up guys and gals!!!





> ORIGINAL:  nydigger
> 
> I am on facebook...use my email to find me its easier...sp33dracer627@yahoo.com... tell me your on the forum and your forum nickname when you send the request and I will add you


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 17, 2011)

Dany and Jamie.....      http://www.facebook.com/#!/home.php?sk=group_122828687797536&ap=1

 hit me up!!


----------

